
A new dimension for genome studies - jaydub
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/3d-genome.html
======
messel
Pretty wild discovery. I'm surprised it has taken this long to really dig into
the finer structure of DNA. I suppose proteins coded by dna are much larger
and easier to freeze/image etc.

